# R.I.P. Leo & Harvey... :(



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

*Leo*

So.. last week I found my dear Leo in his tank, dead.. a friend had gifted me a filter since I wanted a different more gentle one, but little did I know it was made very cheaply.. he died while I was at work. A piece of the filter intake broke off and he got sucked into the tube. It was horrific. He was my little rescue baby.










*Harvey*

Today, I found my Harvey had passed as well. He had wiggled his way between a plant and a rock somehow, and got caught. I'm really devastated.. my two boys are gone now.  A week apart.










I like to think I'll one day meet them both again. I loved my boys, and I was honored to have rescued them both from the conditions they were in. They were so beautiful and sweet. I could sit for hours and watch them swim about. I'm hoping to maybe rescue another soon. I have since purchased a MUCH better, expensive filter for my 30 gallon and moved around ornaments in both of the tanks so there is little chance for anyone else to get caught. R.I.P., my little loves. </3


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

so srry to hear about that. my best friends betta was a halfmoon neon blue and red boy named ki, he passed on the 1st and that was her birthday, i felt soooooo bad because when she told me that i didnt believe her and i had to go up to her house just for that, i told her for a late birthday present that ill get her another betta 

may they be swimming high in the sky  R.I.P ki. leo. harvey


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

